# Disney movies, are you ever to old?



## Majimaune (Jul 17, 2008)

What do you think? I was just at another forum and we got onto a discussion about Disney films and one of the people said that he was an 18 year old male and loved Disney films but was embarassed about it.

So heres the question, are you every to old to go with a bunch of people and see a Disney movie? I'm almost 17 and I would say no. I would go regardless what people thought.


----------



## Wiglaf (Jul 17, 2008)

The big animated formula movies or any Disney movie?  I could care less about what people think; I am just not big on a lot of their more recent stuff.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 17, 2008)

You know like The Lion King, 101 Dalmations, Meet The Robinsons, stuff like that.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I was going to see Kung-Fu Panda tonight. That isn't disney, but it's kids, and I'm a twenty year old guy . I say never too old!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 17, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda is awesomeness.

And awesome I have someone on my side. Never to old to go and see a kids movie.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jul 17, 2008)

I went and saw _the Incredibles _and_ Monsters Inc._ at the cinema, and when I'm near one (which I hardly ever am) I always consider the kiddie films. Never too old!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jul 17, 2008)

Having kids means you have a legit reason to see these movies, which I enjoy. However, when you buy them on DVD you end up watching them ad nauseam. If I have to watch Cars again I will scream (but not in front of the kids).


----------



## Lioness (Jul 17, 2008)

Disney movies are brilliant, I will never be too old to watch them.


----------



## TK-421 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cars was actually pretty good. I took my son who was 4 at the time to see it. Taking him to see Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh crikey, there is no such thing as being too old to see a Disney. I've quite often found that there are plenty of little jokes in their - especially the modern ones that go over the kids head, but perfect for adults!


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

ahem - golden Age Disney is good - 

new-age sequales are generally all bad mostly ( some are good, but many are quick cashins that don't even make it to the big screen -)


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 17, 2008)

Ordinarily, I go to see something in a movie theater maybe once or twice year.  

The last time I went it was to see _Prince Caspian_, therefore, it's not unlikely that the only movie I will see in a theater in 2008 is aimed mainly at children and produced in part by Disney.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 17, 2008)

You're never too old!!!  I am 26 and still go to the movie theatre to see animated films, or 'kid' films. I have a feeling I always will too, if the movie looks good and entertaining.


----------



## Connavar (Jul 17, 2008)

There is a huge difference between Disney and Pixar.   Pixar are today what Disney was before when their own cartoon,other children movies worked perfectly.

I dont think you can ever get too old for a good Disney movie.  They suck these days but back in the day they ruled with their own movies.

We use to watch Disney movies with the hole family and still do when they are on tv.  Most of us are not kids anymore.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 20, 2008)

Am pushing 40 and am not married and don't have kids. Am a regular watcher of animated movies in the cinema with a bunch of friends, all of whom are close to my age. We don't have a problem and always have a rollicking good time. The most recent example being Kung Fu Panda.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jul 21, 2008)

I am too old, except for one: The Rescuers. This is the only Disney movie that remotely approaches Studio Ghibli quality. I've got it on my HD, and keep rewatching it, especially the song in the middle.

The sequel, The Rescuers: Down Under always used to be my childhood favourite. It clearly didn't age well. With today's eyes, the latter is childish, charmless and noisy, with all of the elements that effectively killed Disney movies by the time of Aladdin or so.


----------



## John (Jun 15, 2009)

your never to old to enjoy a Disney movie.I recently saw 'Bolt'.I loved the movie, its a hilarious film and I loved it from start to finish, a must watch for all generations.


----------



## Moonbat (Jun 15, 2009)

The big disney or pixar animations are usually well worth seeing. All the big ones I would watch again or pay to see in a cinema. Most of the other animation studios don't make films that are good to rewatch, they just can't cope with Disney's Bodacity.


----------



## Urlik (Jun 15, 2009)

never too old for a good Disney/Pixar animation, but I would rather spend a year in a 3rd world jail than watch some of their live action "teen" films (Camp Rock, Hannah Montana, etc)


----------



## nixie (Jun 15, 2009)

never too old, I love Disney. Jungle book, Lady and the Tramp, 101 Dalmatians, Aladdin, Lion King to name but a few


----------



## Overread (Jun 15, 2009)

I often get the feeling that Disney burnt out after Lion King - certainly it seemed to mar the end of films and the start of the marketing department (sequals for everything!)


----------



## Rodders (Jun 15, 2009)

I though Beauty and the Beast was one of their best efforts. Didn't it win an Oscar?

Disney now is just a corporate Brand now, like Coca Cola. I don't respect it.


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 16, 2009)

Showing my age again: No problem with any of the animated output, but I really got sick of the so called "True Life Adventures" wildlife films (from the 1950s, mainly). There was always a baby deer or some other cuddly creature being stalked by an evil predator. But, of course, they always escape just in time.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm 44 and I still enjoy Disney movies. I even like a few of the newer movies that it seems no one else liked - like Atlantis and Treasure Planet. I loved The Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 17, 2009)

In my opinion, some of Disney's movies will never grow old, and for those movies I will never be too old.

A lot of what comes out from Disney now I have no interest in seeing; but then, I don't see many movies these days anyway.


----------



## weirdside (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm 20 and I always flaunt my love of Disney movies.  You're never too old to enjoy one.  It's silly to be embarrassed about something you like.  I'm totally with you Wizard about loving Atlantis and Treasure Planet.  Those movies were great speculative adventure.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jun 21, 2009)

Atlantis was _far_ too suspiciously close to Stargate for me. 

If you read some of the articles and interviews by John Lasseter, you see just how bad things had become at the animation studio. 

All the animators were shut away in their own offices, too many studio notes, too much focus on making things commercial (promoting the brand) rather than just making good stuff. 

They've since changed a lot of it, and the end result was Bolt. (Which actually wouldn't have been so great but for Rhino!)

I love Disney films, but they've always seem too reliant on adapting existing stories, rather than creating new ones. 

And I hate hate hate hate HATE the merchandising they produce. Simpering Princesses (and not all of them animated!) without a thought in their vacant heads other than pretty things and social climbing.


----------



## sdorot (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think you're ever too old to watch them and enjoy them.  I think it might get to a point where you're too old to rave about them and wear disney gear, etc.  I also think that sometimes it's cool to rewatch disney movies you loved as a child to see if there are things you didn't understand or realize when you first watched the movie.


----------



## Interference (Jun 25, 2009)

*ahem*  Hi, Sweetjoanna, thought you might have missed this ...

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/10915-terms-of-use.html  (item 5)

Unless it was a joke, in which case it was very funny and I apologise profusely.


----------



## manephelien (Jun 27, 2009)

No, you're never too old to enjoy Disney or Pixar, or for that matter the claymations produced by Aardvark (Chicken Run, Wallace & Gromit, or even Shaun the Sheep!).


----------

